# Anybody out there deal with pain daily?



## cport420 (Apr 9, 2013)

Well I've got one fucked up leg and it sucks. Has a rod and screws. Also major tissue damage and shit. Well it's been being a bitch and hurting bad anybody else got shit like this?


----------



## travelin (Apr 9, 2013)

without sounding all dramatic ill say i have serious pain from at least seven different causes.

burst eardrum recently. major burn on face recently, stroke recently, 3 herniated discs back, 2 herniated discs neck, right knee agony 24/7, diabetic which brings its whole host of pains and problems.

yeah , i know how it feels man. it aint a bit funny


----------



## cport420 (Apr 9, 2013)

damn bro. makes me feel like a lil bitch readin your shit.

I've never had daily pain like this daily until the leg and clavical and me being an ex-junkie now I try to just treat my shit with weed or if its bad booze. I prolly only do opies once a month if that and thats if I'm pretty fucked due to pain. Usually after working too hard.

Might just go to the doctor and get some meds but thats prolly a both good and bad idea. Mental gymnastics I guess. 

That sucks you deal with all of that. What do you do for pain if you do anything bro?


----------



## wokofshame (Apr 9, 2013)

I know a few people who use Kratom, its like a southeast asian leaf, dried and powdered. It is addictive so you'd probably be stuck taking it forever. But it's a ways cheaper than opiates and as far as i know impossible to shoot up. You make like a big green thick milkshake with it.
For about two weeks straight last year I has this strange, horrible, crippling back pain that made me want to kill myself. Went away just as suddenly as it came but I understand where you're at from that experience.


----------



## cport420 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah Kratom is cool. I've started to notice it at local head shops. Been wondering how much longer it will be legal. That might be something I try soon.


----------



## cport420 (Apr 15, 2013)

Got a lil bag of kratom bali from a new place I noticed while walking today. Took some bout 20mins ago. Hoping this stuff works.


----------



## cport420 (Apr 18, 2013)

well this shits pretty cool. my girl likes it as well. for now seems like a very cool alternative to getting real opiates. Also its not that pricey and does give you a nice buzz.

we got a zip today of the bali from kratom therapy brand. We been tossin and washin with chocolate milk but today in the heat we had just enough time for us to get it and her go back for her last class and only had water. So I tossed an 1/8 mixed with water and got it down. My girl followed me up like a champ but she's new to the whole eating dried shit and alot of it at once. She choked pretty good but handled it like a man and powered through it. I couldn't help but laugh at the panic expression as she coughed as I knew she'd be fine in a few minutes. Something like the cinnamon challenge effect for her first time tossin a lot in there at one time. Good times.


----------



## travelin (Apr 19, 2013)

got some shitty norcol. eat em like candy and dont feel em a bit.

finally, Finally yesterday got a doc to realize there is an infection in my face thats CAUSING the dental, sinus, and ear problems and now i have clindomiacin. not sure of that spelling but its a serious antibiotic. im eating yogurt for the probiotic effect as this antibiotic sometimes kills your gut bugs but its worth it to hit an infection this bad with something so strong.

wife now has percocet which is decent stuff but her pain level is just about beyond percocet. getting into morphine territory which is distressing. this morning we call and get cat scan scheduled to hopefully find where all the cancer is and then we can develop a treatment strategy.

ive been up since 5am my time on the phone to back east and we found that wifes insurance was 5.9 hours short to activate her insurance, BUT we determined that one of the months had 28 hours in which the pay period ended in the next quarter and now im waiting for ups store to open out here to fax that paycheck stub to savannah to prove she has more than that 5.9 hours required in that month.

i guess that last isnt physical pain, but it does tie in with the mental anguish of finding my wife has later stage cancer and the outlook at this time is not good. this is a whole different type of pain to live every moment knowing that she downplayed the amount of pain she was having in her body because i was in hospital and kinda fucked up with a stoke.

so thats friday morning...


----------



## cport420 (Apr 20, 2013)

damn bro. lifes all shook up for at the moment. hope shit gets str8ined out. what kind of cancer does she have? I'm not sure but there is somethings that might could help but I really don't know nothing but remember reading stuff over the years.

you really need to look into turkey tail and reishi mushroom extracts for your wife. and get on a diet full of flavinoids with plenty of fresh fruit and vegetables those and raw cannabis that has been spent through a juicer and she drinks that. and cannabis oil plenty.

edit: both of you need to get a bottle of sambucus brand elderberry syurp. And take it at the highest dose for a while. Its very good shit and will help boot your immune system. Its sometimes in the herbal sections and not cold sections of krogers or go to a herbal store. You can also get regular elderberry syurp and add other immune system builders to the regiment.


----------



## travelin (Apr 20, 2013)

hmm, elderberry extract ive only seen in herbal stores.

its a good point you make about it, it does a body good.


hey i want to mention that i apologize for hijackin your thread. this is all new and somewhat overwhelming for us.


----------



## cport420 (Apr 20, 2013)

no worries man. i hope things get better for you man.


----------

